# Shawnee timeshare buildings to be sold - 92% delinquency rate!



## TUGBrian

http://www.poconorecord.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20131221/NEWS/312210319/-1/NEWS01



> Of the 196 quarter-shares, 110 went into default, with the deeds going back to the association that manages them, according to court papers. Only 16 of the remaining 86 quarter-shares are current with dues and assessments.


----------



## vacationhopeful

The Northslope project is built near the slopes of the Shawnee Ski area and is as close as 3 miles or up to 5 miles from the Wyndham Shawnee Resort.

The estimated $40,000-50,000 per unit selling price (offers hopeful by wording in the linked newspaper) is WAY TOO HIGH (IMHO). These buildings were built in the later 1986+ (if memory holds true - it did! Google is my friend)) with T1-11 wood siding  -- roofs have to be redone, new exterior paint (but most likely totally resided) and heat appears to be heat pumps - due to age, they would have to be replaced). 

The original fullshare townhouse prices are NOW -  appear to start at $49,000 (1187sq ft to 1484 sq ft ) for Northslope I or III. One property tax bill on a MLS listed sale unit is $6049 per YEAR. The ASSOCATION dues for that group is $3960 per year with an association fee of $1,000 to transfer ownership. That $49,000 unit is being sold by a "bank" in a ASIS sale --- looked livable and as a townhouse between other units, might be MORE habitable than Quarter share abandoned (full) buildings. 

The BEST season would have been WINTER and based on the numbers 49 units -- just 1/3 of the available winter usage was still being "paid for".

DANG!  Over $10,000 yearly for property taxes and association dues for a 2bdr townhouse! In very bad repair? Add in electric heat pump costs and your costs to buy,  upgrade and furnish ===> RENT units at Wyndham Shawnee resort. Association pays for outdoor pool and roads (which besides repair, means plowing and sanding IMHO).

Will have to read more and do a ROAD TRIP to the Poconos ... PM if other TUGs want to meet up ... us Bargain Hunters!


----------



## Passepartout

Maybe when they liquidate, those remaining 8% of owners in good standing might do well. On the other hand......


----------



## SMHarman

vacationhopeful said:


> The Northslope project is built near the slopes of the Shawnee Ski area and is as close as 3 miles or up to 5 miles from the Wyndham Shawnee Resort.
> 
> The estimated $40,000-50,000 per unit selling price (offers hopeful by wording in the linked newspaper) is WAY TOO HIGH (IMHO). These buildings were built in the later 1986+ (if memory holds true - it did! Google is my friend)) with T1-11 wood siding  -- roofs have to be redone, new exterior paint (but most likely totally resided) and heat appears to be heat pumps - due to age, they would have to be replaced).
> 
> The original fullshare townhouse prices are NOW -  appear to start at $49,000 (1187sq ft to 1484 sq ft ) for Northslope I or III. One property tax bill on a MLS listed sale unit is $6049 per YEAR. The ASSOCATION dues for that group is $3960 per year with an association fee of $1,000 to transfer ownership. That $49,000 unit is being sold by a "bank" in a ASIS sale --- looked livable and as a townhouse between other units, might be MORE habitable than Quarter share abandoned (full) buildings.
> 
> The BEST season would have been WINTER and based on the numbers 49 units -- just 1/3 of the available winter usage was still being "paid for".
> 
> DANG!  Over $10,000 yearly for property taxes and association dues for a 2bdr townhouse! In very bad repair? Add in electric heat pump costs and your costs to buy,  upgrade and furnish ===> RENT units at Wyndham Shawnee resort. Association pays for outdoor pool and roads (which besides repair, means plowing and sanding IMHO).
> 
> Will have to read more and do a ROAD TRIP to the Poconos ... PM if other TUGs want to meet up ... us Bargain Hunters!


I'm confused, as you say, a habitable full share that has been maintained etc is going for $50k

Instead you buy property that does not have utilities connected and has years of deferred maintainance?

Needs to be quite a discount to make that appealing.  I imagine these could go well to local GCs who could use some downtime and contacts to get them back operational and flip them.


----------



## vacationhopeful

SMHarman said:


> I'm confused, as you say, a habitable full share that has been maintained etc is going for $50k
> 
> Instead you buy property that does not have utilities connected and has years of deferred maintainance?
> 
> Needs to be quite a discount to make that appealing.  I imagine these could go well to local GCs who could use some downtime and contacts to get them back operational and flip them.



Steve ... I would NOT buy those  formerly fractionals at $50K or $25K. I was trying to figure out WHAT the full share units were asking on the MLS market. 

You don't know GC's in that area -- it is the NYC people who have the resources; GCs are a different breed. It is hard to make a living driving 150 RT for a job, lumber yards and box stores a 75+ mile RT, labor who rather be hunting or plowing snow and where everything has to be counted and measured 5 times. Ask VivianLynne about her construction adventures.


----------



## lcml11

Are these the units being talked about?

http://www.wyndhamshawneevillage.com/files/3213/4039/8801/slide2.jpg

"The attorneys teamed up in early 2011 with Wilkins & Associates real estate brokers and Craig Roberts' Pennsylvania First Settlement title company to develop a proposal for selling all the timeshares as wholly-owned units. The association's board unanimously approved the plan, as did a "super majority" of the membership with no outright opposition."  Quote was extracted from the link provided by the Original Poster.

Craig Roberts' Current:  Owner at Title Consulting - Northland SI, Broker of Record at Wyndham Vacation Resorts

Past:  President at PA First Settlement, President at Fidelity Home Abstract Inc

Craig Roberts' Experience, Owner, Title Consulting - Northland SI

September 2009 – Present (4 years 4 months) Broker of Record, Wyndham Vacation Resorts

January 1993 – Present (21 years) Shawnee, PA President PA First Settlement


----------



## vacationhopeful

lcml11 said:


> http://www.wyndhamshawneevillage.com/files/3213/4039/8801/slide2.jpg
> 
> Are these the units being talked about?



NO --- those are River Village 1 ... 

Drive up to the Shawnee Ski Area and you will find signs to the Northslope townhouses (villages I, II, and III).


----------



## lcml11

vacationhopeful said:


> NO --- those are River Village 1 ...
> 
> Drive up to the Shawnee Ski Area and you will find signs to the Northslope townhouses (villages I, II, and III).



Thank you a very much.  I have an idel interest in following what happens at the Poconos.


----------



## lcml11

*A small small world The Poconos [merged at this point]*

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1566921&posted=1#post1566921

http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowTopi...wnee_Village-Timeshares_Vacation_Rentals.html

http://www.sellmytimesharenow.com/timeshare/NorthSlope+at+Shawnee/resort/buy-timeshare/  (Interesting note:  Three items are listed, one for maintenance fees of  $455.00 and two for annual maintenance fees of $4,000 plus.

http://www.wilkins1.com/buying/

http://wilkins1.com/blog/

http://www.ask.com/wiki/Realogy?qsrc=3044

http://www.wyndhamworldwide.com/media/press-releases/press-release?wwprdid=25  Shawnee Development Inc apparently was the developer for Northslope.  This group was taken over by Fairfield.  Fairfield became Wyndham.

The discussion in the original article that was posted on the other thread made reference to problems with a RCI.  This is not the first reference to this I heard.  In a recent sales pitch at Wyndham Shawnee Mountain, a major point that was being made to pitch Club Wyndham Access from that location was the certification problems that were happening with the Shawnee timeshare groups, except for Crestview.

I wonder if the balance of Shawnee, except for Crestview, is destine to go the same way.

Just got off the phone with Wyndham Shawnee Village, they indicated their management company (Wyndham) does not have anything to do with Northslope (villages I, II, and III)
and Better Homes and Gardens is the rental company for II.  They do not know who has I and 3.


----------



## DeniseM

> The discussion in the original article that was posted on the other thread made reference to problems with a RCI.



Since this is related to another thread, I will merge them for continuity.


----------



## lcml11

vacationhopeful said:


> The Northslope project is built near the slopes of the Shawnee Ski area and is as close as 3 miles or up to 5 miles from the Wyndham Shawnee Resort.
> 
> The estimated $40,000-50,000 per unit selling price (offers hopeful by wording in the linked newspaper) is WAY TOO HIGH (IMHO). These buildings were built in the later 1986+ (if memory holds true - it did! Google is my friend)) with T1-11 wood siding  -- roofs have to be redone, new exterior paint (but most likely totally resided) and heat appears to be heat pumps - due to age, they would have to be replaced).
> 
> The original fullshare townhouse prices are NOW -  appear to start at $49,000 (1187sq ft to 1484 sq ft ) for Northslope I or III. One property tax bill on a MLS listed sale unit is $6049 per YEAR. The ASSOCATION dues for that group is $3960 per year with an association fee of $1,000 to transfer ownership. That $49,000 unit is being sold by a "bank" in a ASIS sale --- looked livable and as a townhouse between other units, might be MORE habitable than Quarter share abandoned (full) buildings.
> 
> The BEST season would have been WINTER and based on the numbers 49 units -- just 1/3 of the available winter usage was still being "paid for".
> 
> DANG!  Over $10,000 yearly for property taxes and association dues for a 2bdr townhouse! In very bad repair? Add in electric heat pump costs and your costs to buy,  upgrade and furnish ===> RENT units at Wyndham Shawnee resort. Association pays for outdoor pool and roads (which besides repair, means plowing and sanding IMHO).
> 
> Will have to read more and do a ROAD TRIP to the Poconos ... PM if other TUGs want to meet up ... us Bargain Hunters!



Please see post 9, link 3 above.  If I were a bargain hunter, I would not touch this with a ten foot pole.  Make that a 1,000 foot pole.


----------



## lcml11

http://reviews.rci.com/0453/2177/reviews.htm?sort=helpfulness

Not withstanding the sell my timeshares now statements, it does not appear that this resort is affiliated with RCI anymore.

Just got off the phone with RCI.  No Northslop with RCI.

Per sell my timeshare now, Northslop II is part of Wyndham Vacation Resorts, although, I do not see any availability through the on-line Wyndham booking system.

http://www.sellmytimesharenow.com/Fairfield_timeshare.html

Fairfield Resorts (Now Wyndham Resorts)
Fairfield Resorts Timeshares - Now Wyndham Vacation Resorts
A mere four decades after it was founded in 1966, Fairfield Resorts was the largest timeshare company - with the greatest number of owners - in the world. In the fall of 2006, Fairfield announced its decision to collaborate with another prestigious name in the industry - Wyndham - and to re-brand itself as Wyndham Vacation Resorts, a subsidiary of the Wyndham Worldwide Corporation. Though the re-branding process has resulted in name changes for most of the resorts in the Fairfield family, the level of quality and service that owners have come to expect from these individual resorts and from the Fairfield Corporation itself remains intact.
If you would like to become a member of the largest vacation ownership corporation in the world, consider purchasing a timeshare with one of the expansive programs offered by Wyndham Worldwide. For more information on these excellent vacation property ownership and rental opportunities, please browse our inventory of Wyndham timeshares, which include former Fairfield timeshare resales and Fairfield timeshare rentals.
Currently, more than 500,000 owner families worldwide are part of Fairfield and WVR's network of exclusive, luxurious timeshare resorts. Owners and renters of Fairfield by Wyndham timeshares can choose from 70 resorts across the United States (including Hawaii), as well as exchange their timeshares for access to several thousand resorts across the globe thanks to Wyndham's extensive network of affiliate programs.
Wyndham Vacation Resorts - United States
Pennsylvania
•	Shawnee-On-Delaware - Wyndham Vacation Resorts Shawnee Village
•	Shawnee-On-Delaware - Wyndham Vacation Resorts Shawnee Village - Depuy Village
•	Shawnee-On-Delaware - Wyndham Vacation Resorts Shawnee Village - Fairway Village
•	Shawnee-On-Delaware - Wyndham Vacation Resorts Shawnee Village - North Slope II 
•	Shawnee-On-Delaware - Wyndham Vacation Resorts Shawnee Village - Ridge Top Village and Ridge Top Summit
•	Shawnee-On-Delaware - Wyndham Vacation Resorts Shawnee Village - River Village I
•	Shawnee-On-Delaware - Wyndham Vacation Resorts Shawnee Village - River Village II

https://www.wyndhamvacationresorts.com/ffr/resort/search.do

The Wyndham Vacation Resorts site does not show a entry for Wyndham Vacation Resorts Shawnee Village - North Slope II

Wilkins Real Estate confirms they are the Management Company for the Quartershare Northslope operation.

http://www.wilkins1.com/gc/NorthSlope2/northslope2.html

The description, registration for sale, appointments, etc.

I just checked Extra Holidays, Orbitz, and Hotels.com.  Did not see any listings for Northshore.  Tom at Wilkins Real Estate indicated they have not rented Northslop for the last couple of years.


----------



## lcml11

Anyone taking up the suggestion by another poster regarding meeting up a Shawnee Village?


----------



## lcml11

lcml11 said:


> Anyone taking up the suggestion by another poster regarding meeting up a Shawnee Village?



By the way, just to clear up one point raised by a earlier poster, this is not a "as is sale" for the court ordered sales.  The units have a one year home warranty with them.

http://www.wilkins1.com/gc/NorthSlope2/northslope2-form.html

I do not think so, however, their may be some merit to the idea of some of the mega rentors getting together and buying out a few units.  Maybe a poster that is good at math can run the figures.


----------



## chriskre

TUGBrian said:


> http://www.poconorecord.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20131221/NEWS/312210319/-1/NEWS01



Be careful with that link.
It started to try to download something to my computer and I had to shut down to stop it.


----------



## TUGBrian

odd, my av doesnt pick up a thing (two separate pcs)


----------



## lcml11

vacationhopeful said:


> ... DANG!  Over $10,000 yearly for property taxes and association dues for a 2bdr townhouse! In very bad repair? Add in electric heat pump costs and your costs to buy,  upgrade and furnish ===> RENT units at Wyndham Shawnee resort. Association pays for outdoor pool and roads (which besides repair, means plowing and sanding IMHO) ....




http://www.timesharesonly.com/resort/3472

I would be very careful in renting units at Northslope II that are being represented as Wyndham Shawnee Villages.

Rentals from the real Wyndham Shawnee Village that is part of Club Wyndham Plus has a great indoor pool and recreation facility that far exceeds the amenities described by the poster quoted above.


----------



## vacationhopeful

RR ---
I would NOT suggest you or anyone else buy a Northslope townhouse to rent by claiming it to be a Wyndham Shawnee Resort property or part of the Shawnee Inn operations. Where do you get that from my posts? 

The comment that the Northslope properties are SEVERAL MILES past the Wyndham Shawnee resort and across the street from the Shawnee Ski area (which is NOT owned or managed by WVO). Where is your logic - Shawnee-on-the-River is a town with its own zip code and post office - and a firehouse - and a playhouse --- none have anything to do with the Wyndham corporation.

The Northslope townhouses most likely are in the Shawnee-on-the-river post office service area - and the short version of that name commonly used is, Shawnee, PA.

And for over $10,000 yearly in Taxes and Association fees --- WOW! For a $49,000 townhouse? That would pay the MFs on over 1,500,000 Wyndham points (brought resale of course) -- which could be around 12 weeks a year usage at the Wyndham Shawnee Resort (the one with the very nice indoor pool).

Back onto the IGNORE button...


----------



## Pat H

I find it very difficult to believe that the taxes are $6000+ for a $50,000 house. My house was just appraised at $150K and the taxes are only $3600.


----------



## vacationhopeful

Pat H said:


> I find it very difficult to believe that the taxes are $6000+ for a $50,000 house. My house was just appraised at $150K and the taxes are only $3600.



Pat,
Those are the numbers for the MLS listings for SEVERAL units in the Northstar complex which are NOT associated with the foreclosed 1/4 units. And they are listed for $40K-85K. And I was dumbfounded are to HOW anyone paid those figures - but it is city water and sewer & private road with maintenance & plowing plus an outdoor pool.


----------



## Pat H

vacationhopeful said:


> Pat,
> Those are the numbers for the MLS listings for SEVERAL units in the Northstar complex which are NOT associated with the foreclosed 1/4 units. And they are listed for $40K-85K. And I was dumbfounded are to HOW anyone paid those figures - but it is city water and sewer & private road with maintenance & plowing plus an outdoor pool.



Those would be the hoa fees but even with water/sewer the taxes seem too high after all, they don't even own the land. I believe those townhomes are in Middle Smithfield. Assuming the market value is $75,000, the taxes should be $2663 based on the millage.


----------



## lcml11

vacationhopeful said:


> RR ---
> I would NOT suggest you or anyone else buy a Northslope townhouse to rent by claiming it to be a Wyndham Shawnee Resort property or part of the Shawnee Inn operations. Where do you get that from my posts?
> 
> The comment that the Northslope properties are SEVERAL MILES past the Wyndham Shawnee resort and across the street from the Shawnee Ski area (which is NOT owned or managed by WVO). Where is your logic - Shawnee-on-the-River is a town with its own zip code and post office - and a firehouse - and a playhouse --- none have anything to do with the Wyndham corporation.
> 
> The Northslope townhouses most likely are in the Shawnee-on-the-river post office service area - and the short version of that name commonly used is, Shawnee, PA.
> 
> And for over $10,000 yearly in Taxes and Association fees --- WOW! For a $49,000 townhouse? That would pay the MFs on over 1,500,000 Wyndham points (brought resale of course) -- which could be around 12 weeks a year usage at the Wyndham Shawnee Resort (the one with the very nice indoor pool).
> 
> Back onto the IGNORE button...



Your posts, my posts, everyone's posts and the links that have shown up all speak for themselves.  Maybe it would be more efficient just to leave me on ignore.

For the record, my timeshare holdings are Myrtle Beach, Atlantic City, Smokey Mountain, and a small Club Wyndham Access contract.  In the interest of mutual discloser, would you care to list you location holdings?  Poconos perhaps? among others.

By the way, interesting math from a suspected Wyndham owner who made reference to Shawnee Resorts, a VIP Platinum owner making a pitch for the re-sale purchase.  I will let the ugly dirty little secret out of the bag that us fellow VIP Platinum owners know, one heck of a lot of Wyndham Vacation Resorts - Shawnee Village in its various villages names can be had for more than 12 weeks.  

I know, I know, someone likes to see links that others can see to verify.  Will work-up a example at Shawnee Village that may include reservations from any of the Shawnee Village resorts using VIP Platinum points instead of the re-sale points.  I bet it will be more than 12 weeks.  Let's see.

January 4, 2014 to February 14, 2014       265,000 VIP Platinum Points    2 bedroom River Village II

February 15, 2014 to February 21, 2014      63,000 VIP Platinum Points   1 bedroom deluxe side trip to Skyliine Tower

February 22, 2014 to March 4, 2014         318,500 when the units come into the discount window 2 bedroom River Village II

Total Points =  616,500

There is your 12 weeks at Shawnee plus 1 week side trip to Atlantic City.

Book it today for this long term Winter wonderland vacation,

Borrowing the words of my grandchild, I win.

By the way, as you also know, using non-winter weeks can be a lot cheaper in terms of VIP points and free upgrades to boot.

One last by the way on this post:

This winter package, I am sure, could be gotten from mega rentors for the great price of $4,934 dollars using a price of $ 8 dollars per thousand points.  Maybe even $ 1,849.50 ($ 3 dollars per thousand points) from two rentors that are regular posters on this site since  there are maintenance fees bills that are coming due.  It would be a great present for someone.


----------



## twinmommy19

I admit I don't know Shawnee that well, but I thought North Slope was the only Shawnee development that is walking distance to the ski area (at least some of the units)?  I could be wrong about this, but North Slope has always been the hardest of the Shawnee properties for II exchange in the winter.  Does anyone know?

If true - I'm surprised none of the major resort companies would want to buy it.


----------



## lcml11

bonk2boy said:


> I admit I don't know Shawnee that well, but I thought North Slope was the only Shawnee development that is walking distance to the ski area (at least some of the units)?  I could be wrong about this, but North Slope has always been the hardest of the Shawnee properties for II exchange in the winter.  Does anyone know?
> 
> If true - I'm surprised none of the major resort companies would want to buy it.



http://www.intervalworld.com/web/cs?a=1503&resortCode=NOT&parentResortCode=NOT#.Urn-D7S_Ius

Went to the II site and looked it up.  It is showing Better Homes and Gardens Wilkins Real Estate as the contact point.  When I talked to them the other day, they indicated they are not renting their at this point.  

I am not a member of II so maybe someone who is could call them for a better update on this point.

Just called II, they are showing no current affiliations with Northslope.


----------



## twinmommy19

> Went to the II site and looked it up. It is showing Better Homes and Gardens Wilkins Real Estate as the contact point. When I talked to them the other day, they indicated they are not renting their at this point.
> 
> I am not a member of II so maybe someone who is could call them for a better update on this point.
> 
> Just called II, they are showing no current affiliations with Northslope.



Interesting - I'm not sure about this year.  I am pregnant with twins scheduled to arrive in April and therefore skiing is completely out for us this season so I haven't been following availability.  In past winters, North Slope has had the least availability of the Shawnee properties (less even than the Summit property that used to be Gold rated).  I always figured this was because of proximity to the slopes.  In the winter, that's by far the biggest commodity in the Poconos.


----------



## pebbles7302

I have exchanged into a number of the Shawnee properties including northslope. My understanding is that when the HOA's of the other villages did assessments for the rec center and for fairfield/Wyndham management Northslope's HOA chose not to participate, and that is why it is different than the other Shawnee properties. Northslope is about 2-3 miles up the road from the main Shawnee complex and is very near the ski slopes. Also,I believe that they are quarter shares and not weekly timeshares. Because they are not part of Wyndham, guests at Northslope do not have access to the rec center, but Northslope had maintained a relationship with the Shawnee Inn, and you were able to use the pool at the inn. When I was in Northslope a few years ago, they had done renovations on some of the townhouses. My main question is what about the weeks that are currently showing up in II getaways for next year? I don't see how those could be rented given this news.


----------



## lcml11

pebbles7302 said:


> I have exchanged into a number of the Shawnee properties including northslope. My understanding is that when the HOA's of the other villages did assessments for the rec center and for fairfield/Wyndham management Northslope's HOA chose not to participate, and that is why it is different than the other Shawnee properties. Northslope is about 2-3 miles up the road from the main Shawnee complex and is very near the ski slopes. Also,I believe that they are quarter shares and not weekly timeshares. Because they are not part of Wyndham, guests at Northslope do not have access to the rec center, but Northslope had maintained a relationship with the Shawnee Inn, and you were able to use the pool at the inn. When I was in Northslope a few years ago, they had done renovations on some of the townhouses. My main question is what about the weeks that are currently showing up in II getaways for next year? I don't see how those could be rented given this news.



I would think it would depend on if the units you are talking about are involved with the quartershare program.  If not, then I would not think there would be any changes.  If so, then I do not know.

If Wilkins Real Estate was the management group for the unit(s) or the rental agent, give them a call, they would know.


----------



## lcml11

The By-Laws for Northslope Phase 2 cover the Shawneequarters.  The develop company under the by-laws is Shawnee Development, Inc., its successors and assigns.

http://www.bizjournals.com/orlando/stories/2005/08/08/daily45.html

http://www.bizjournals.com/orlando/stories/2008/10/20/daily25.html

Shawnee Development, Inc. was bought by Fairfield, which, in turn, became Wyndham.

Current holdings of Shawnee Development, Inc. in Monroe County:

http://www.co.monroe.pa.us/tax assessment/Default.aspx  Enter Shawnee Development Inc in the search block.

Under the search Northslope in Monroe County the following owners of record for timeshare quarters shows up.  Note the Management Companies of record are identified.

NORTHSLOPE PHASE2 OWNERS ASSO   Quarter Shares	0

WACB PROPERTY MANAGEMENT
404 PARK AVENUE
STROUDSBURG PA 18360

NEPA MANAGEMENT ASSOC.INC
304 PARK AVENUE
STROUDSBURG PA 18360

NORTHSLOPE II QUARTERSHARE OWNERS ASSOC
C/O WACB PROP MANAGEMENT
404 PARK AVENUE
STROUDSBURG PA 18360

Note that NEPA and WACB are the same company.

http://www.nepamgmt.com/


----------



## pebbles7302

More of a curiosity than anything. Not planning to return to Northslope; while the unit was fine, we were there for the big October Noreaster and did not have power for 2 freezing cold nights; the real estate company could only offer us firewood; II was very helpful and moved us to a wyndham unit.


----------



## TUGBrian

received final approval today apparently

http://www.poconorecord.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20140123/NEWS/401230319/-1/news


----------



## twinmommy19

I've never stayed at Northslope, but maybe not such a bad deal for full ownership - under 50K?  How big are the units?  An owner can restructure however they want.  Maybe create a 3rd bedroom?


----------



## hvsteve1

My first TS was in the Poconos and my impression has always been that, for some reason, the Poconos attracted the largest number of crooks and charlatans in the timeshare industry.  Maybe it has to do with state regulation or something else, but my memories of timeshare sales (before TUG) was that of "legal specialists" concluding the deal by reading a document explaining to purchasers they were signing away their consumer rights.  A number of the timeshares were tied to other types of properties such as hotels or vacation home developments, such as appears to be the case here, and the developers appeared to get together with RCI and keep reducing the available weeks to TS owners until people started walking away from their ownership which was, fortunately, RTU.  Our TS was tied to Penn Hills Resort and was eventually dropped from RCI because the resort was renting the TS units as ski condos and they got totally trashed by groups of skiers crowding in and partying on weekends which resulted RCI saying the place was no longer up to standard.  It no longer mattered as the developers of this, and other Pocono timeshares, had created a "ski season" classification which covered half the year and left the red, white and blue weeks owners fighting to try and book one of the few remaining, overbooked seasons.


----------



## TSUCounselor

Good Morning.  I am the attorney that formulated the plan of consolidation and liquidation for the NorthSlope Quartershare Association.  One of my colleagues brought this thread to my attention and I wanted to respond with the final details now that the process is over.
First, the Quartershare Association was a separate stand alone community within Northslope II.  It was developed and sold out by Shawnee Development, Inc.  It had no association with Wyndham and was turned over to and run by the owners as members of the ShawneeQuarters Association.
The general comments regarding taxes and assessments in this thread are fairly accurate, as well as the delinquency rate.  RCI accreditation was terminated and the Association was in shambles.  Many of the quarters were being exposed to tax sale and ultimately, the interval value was zero, especially once RCI terminated.
Long story short-
We were able to consolidate the timeshare units into wholly owned townhomes.  The timeshare form of ownership was terminated.  We filed tax assessment appeals and reduced the annual taxes on the wholly owned townhomes to approximately $3,500.00 per year.  We also negotiated for the NSII Whole Owners Association to take over control of the newly formed townhomes and absorb them into their community.  This reduced the monthly assessments to roughly $230 per month, or about half of what each of the quartershare owners were required to pay.
Ultimately, the units were then exposed to sale.  In just two weekends, each of the units was under contract.  Ultimately, all units have been closed and settled.  Target prices were actually exceeded, with the low being 49.9k and several closing over 55k.
Most happily, we came up with a plan to pay off delinquent taxes and debts of the Association, and distribute remaining funds to the existing members.  Currently, those distributions are being calculated, but it appears as though some members will be receiving checks for their quartershare in excess of 25k.  It further appears that all owners that are less than 3+ years delinquent on their dues and assessments will be receiving a distribution.
Our team is quite proud of this result, especially when considering that a short two years ago, an owner could not literally give an interval away.  This is our third project of this type, and in each case we have been able to successfully distribute funds to timeshare interval owners as part of the process.  In each of the cases, before we got involved, the timeshare intervals had negative fair market value.  I hope this clarifies what happened.


----------



## csxjohn

If you can make a profit for yourselves and get some money back to timeshare owners I think you will be able to find plenty of work in the foreseeable future.  Thanks for the post.


----------



## Dave Landry

So the Shawnee referred to is not Wyndham? Would it be safe to purchase Wyndham Shawnee village points now?


----------

